# Wer kennt Das Gegenüber von Mareike Carriere



## Adamsberg (28 Apr. 2012)

Scheint mir aus einer alten Folge von Großstadtrevier zu sein. Kennt sie vielleicht jemand?


----------



## Claudia (28 Apr. 2012)

das könnte Ina Paule Klink sein
* 


*


----------



## Adamsberg (28 Apr. 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, aber ich fürchte, das ist sie nicht. Wenn man den Clip sieht, aus dem dieser Cap stammt, erscheint das eher unwahrscheinlich. Schade.


----------



## Sachse (28 Apr. 2012)

dann post doch mal den Clip, vlielleicht weiß dann jemand den Namen


----------



## Adamsberg (29 Apr. 2012)

Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt- Ich habe noch nie einen Clip gepostet.

whois aac.mp4 (903,85 KB) - uploaded.to


----------

